# COMBAT WEAPON SYSTEMS CUSTOM 1911 PICS



## Combat Weapon System (Jun 28, 2018)

Finished this build the other day and took some photos.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Looks good


----------



## Combat Weapon System (Jun 28, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

WOW! Nice job. I just checked out your website. Looks like you guys offer quite a bit of useful services. I'll have to keep you in mind.
Thanks for sharing this pistol with us.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Nice work! A question though. The grips look to have an aggresive surface pattern, how are they on the palms of the hand/s during recoil?


----------



## Combat Weapon System (Jun 28, 2018)

They are VZ Alien grips I have used them for years on guns of mine. They dont bother my hands but thats not to say it wouldnt bother someone else. They are meant more for carry/combat guns so your hand sticks to the gun whether its wet or muddy etc. If your someone that shoots alot of rounds they probably would be to aggressive for that. 

Thanks MoMan I am a big stooges fan myself. Soitently


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Okay, thanks for the response! Again, nice job on the pistol!


----------



## Combat Weapon System (Jun 28, 2018)

Not a problem, Thank you


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

spongemonkey said:


> Nice work! A question though. The grips look to have an aggresive surface pattern, how are they on the palms of the hand/s during recoil?


sponge, I have a set of pretty aggressive grips on 1 of my 1911's. I like them, they don't bother my hands at all. My Buddies who have shot that particular handgun haven't said anything about them bothering them either. BUT, just because they are fine to me, doesn't mean they are everyone's "cup o' tea".


----------



## Combat Weapon System (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Combat Weapon System (Jun 28, 2018)

Was finally able to find a picture that shows the color of the gun that the shop lights didnt wash out. The gray is a in house custom mix called Reaper Gray.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Your work looks very nice.
I particularly like your choice of trigger, which almost forces the shooter to use a fingertip on it.


----------



## Combat Weapon System (Jun 28, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

Reaper Gray... perfect naming . ( " could be my signature color " .) If I were to borrow the phrase.


----------



## Combat Weapon System (Jun 28, 2018)

What do you mean by could be your signature color?


----------

